# Mystery Freud FPS01 switch?



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Here's today's challenge: find the mythical Freud FPS01 router/tool table switch. Allegedly comes with two plug ins and large paddle panic button. I have searched quite a bit and cannot find anybody who actuall has one in stock. Seems everybody knows about 'em but they are like the lost Dutchman Mine...or Coronado's gold, or Judge Crater or a perfect woman.
Any thoughts from the gathered tribe?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Birch (Bob)

You may want to check out the links below  
Deb got one , I think it's the same one your looking for 

http://www.routerforums.com/101412-post24.html
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/12404-power-switch-router-table.html

===========



Birch said:


> Here's today's challenge: find the mythical Freud FPS01 router/tool table switch. Allegedly comes with two plug ins and large paddle panic button. I have searched quite a bit and cannot find anybody who actuall has one in stock. Seems everybody knows about 'em but they are like the lost Dutchman Mine...or Coronado's gold, or Judge Crater or a perfect woman.
> Any thoughts from the gathered tribe?


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*Haven't looked for one myself, but for what it's worth,*



Birch said:


> Here's today's challenge: find the mythical Freud FPS01 router/tool table switch. Allegedly comes with two plug ins and large paddle panic button. I have searched quite a bit and cannot find anybody who actuall has one in stock. Seems everybody knows about 'em but they are like the lost Dutchman Mine...or Coronado's gold, or Judge Crater or a perfect woman.
> Any thoughts from the gathered tribe?


Haven't looked for one myself, but for what it's worth, here's what it looks like...










Text:
Freud’s New FPS01 Power Switch is a universal-mounting power and safety switch ready for a wide range of mounting options. It is a perfect compliment to any Freud router table - offering a safer, easier alternative to reaching under your router table to toggle the power. The safety lock feature helps prevent accidental tripping and the large, ergonomic paddle makes for easy shut-off. The heavy duty 14-gauge, 3 meter power cord allows for plenty of reach and the unit (20A, 120V) includes 2 plug outlets and all mounting hardware.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Okay you guys, I ordered one last night from the Canadian company but I received a note to the effect "international orders should call 88XXXXXXX" so I guess I had better do that or cancel the order. I suspect there are going to be some staggering charges of some sort that make the order nonsensical. I'll let ya know what I learn.
See.....I told you it was a mythical and totally unattainable switch!!! Ha!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Birch if the cost gets silly, let me know. Maybe I can get it shipped to me and then "brown bag" ship it to you for less. 
Just doing my part for "Free Trade".


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Okay gang, quick follow up to Freud switch search. Spoke to pleasant and helpful lady at toolplace. We agree shipping to me would be equal to price of switch and we cancelle my order. Frankly I more or less suspected that would be the case but thought I'd try to run it through anyway. Shipping charges are bed enough INSIDE the U.S. but international shipping is just becoming goofy. And the delays. I guess its the world we live in now and there is not much we can do about it. 
So the quest continues.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Birch said:


> Okay gang, quick follow up to Freud switch search. Spoke to pleasant and helpful lady at toolplace. We agree shipping to me would be equal to price of switch and we cancelle my order. Frankly I more or less suspected that would be the case but thought I'd try to run it through anyway. Shipping charges are bed enough INSIDE the U.S. but international shipping is just becoming goofy. And the delays. I guess its the world we live in now and there is not much we can do about it.
> So the quest continues.


Birch,

Sorry for the hassle. That switch is only offered in Canada so there are no sources in the US that I know of.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Well folks, there you are. No wonder I couldn't find it. I guess I'm stuck with the one I have coming from SEARS. I'm guessing the Freud switch can't meet U.S. standards or electrical codes. I'll have to keep that in mind Charles, thanks for your post-you saved me a bunch of phone calling and website chasing!! HA!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's a shame it's a nice switch. I have it on my OP router table.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Birch

Maybe ask Deb to pickup you up one then ship it to you,,,can't hurt to ask that's what's it's all about ... right Deb   LOL sorry  

========



Birch said:


> Well folks, there you are. No wonder I couldn't find it. I guess I'm stuck with the one I have coming from SEARS. I'm guessing the Freud switch can't meet U.S. standards or electrical codes. I'll have to keep that in mind Charles, thanks for your post-you saved me a bunch of phone calling and website chasing!! HA!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey I'd be happy to help out!


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Deb did offer to help and I really appreciate it. I'm going to wait for the SEARS switch I ordered to see if that will work. The Freud switch looks like the real deal but if they don't want us poor bankrupt Americans to have it I guess thats up to them.
But that cuts both ways. Ha!!


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Birch said:


> I'm guessing the Freud switch can't meet U.S. standards or electrical codes.!


I can't say for sure because I've never seen this switch personally, but I doubt there would be any issue with offering it in the US. It's strictly a marketing decision and though Freud America and Freud Canada are sister companies, we are run independently.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

It doesn't make much sense for Freud US not to carry it. Obviously there would be a demand for it. You gotta wonder about marketing strategies sometimes.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

CanuckGal said:


> It doesn't make much sense for Freud US not to carry it. Obviously there would be a demand for it. You gotta wonder about marketing strategies sometimes.


Deb,

You'd probably be surprised how different the markets are between the US and Canada. We have offered high quality router table switches in the past with very little success.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

OK what are you saying? Us lazy Canucks would rather buy one then wire our own?? LOL Yeah must be true I guess. Afterall that's what I did!


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Charles M said:


> Deb,
> 
> You'd probably be surprised how different the markets are between the US and Canada. We have offered high quality router table switches in the past with very little success.



Hey Charles, I am NOT at all surprised at the difference between the US and Canadian markets-for any products including tools. I AM surprised that something like that switch doesn't sell well in US though. I finally was forced to try one of the SEARS switches because I am simply not qualified or -to be honest-interested in getting into electrical wiring. Call me a sissy, but a fully qualified electrician burned my house down years ago, with me on the third floor. I was compelled to make a hurried exit as the orange and black fire roared up the stairs into my office. Out the window I went.My take off was fine-the landing not so much.
I am going to wait for my next steelhead fishing trip to Smithers and then I will bring back a swtich disguised as a fish.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

CanuckGal said:


> OK what are you saying? Us lazy Canucks would rather buy one then wire our own?? LOL Yeah must be true I guess. Afterall that's what I did!


That doesn't surprise me at all Deb. I have ALWAYS found that most Canadians are far more inclined to fend for themselves and do what they have to do to get the job done.


----------

